
Trump Bans TikTok September 20 - jonathankoren
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/6/21358093/trump-tik-tok-ban-bytedance-transactions-executive-order
======
jonathankoren
This is some passage in article.

“The legal powers behind the executive order is unclear. [... Typically
sanctions] are put in place by the Commerce Department, rather than the White
House, and subject to a rule-making procedure that seems to have been short
circuited by the surprise executives order.”

------
Firebrand
Was this necessary? If it was really a national security threat he would have
made the ban effective much sooner. Now it just looks like it’s part of a
shakedown to give Microsoft or some other interested party more leverage.

~~~
foobarbazetc
How is some video hosting app used by teens a national security threat in any
way?

Of course it’s a shakedown.

------
jonluca
This feels like a fairly scary precedent. It also sounds fairly non specific -
what counts as a "transaction"?

